# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  #6198 mojiro3, Νίκαια

## mojiro

Ετοιμάζεται μετά από καιρό και ο κόμβος mojiro3 κοντά στο Κηποθέατρο της Νίκαιας.

Για την ώρα μπορείτε να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα στο
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6198
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6198

Κοντινοί κόμβοι
#6695 Sv1Gcc
#7081 Tsio01
#9159 DjTasos
#13178 Tritsako

----------


## pilgrim

> Ετοιμάζεται μετά από καιρό και ο κόμβος mojiro3 κοντά στο Κηποθέατρο της Νίκαιας.
> 
> Για την ώρα μπορείτε να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα στο
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6198
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6198
> 
> Κοντινοί κόμβοι
> #6695 Sv1Gcc
> #7081 Tsio01
> ...


Δες και ποιο περα. Κομβος #15003 Pinw με ενα λινκ ενεργο και αλλο ενα διαθεσιμο.

----------


## geosid

exei και ενα πιατο ελευθερο ο Νικος sv1ggc-home αν θες πες μου να του μιλησω να στο γυρισει ...

----------


## pilgrim

αν ειναι και μπορει ας κανει ενα κοπο.Που δεν νομιζω γιατι υπαρχουν κατι πολυκατοικιες μπροστα , αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις....

----------


## mojiro

Ας κλειδωθεί το post προς το παρόν δεδομένου ότι οι εργασίες αναβλήθηκαν.

----------

